# Where to buy rocks?



## ModularGT (Sep 1, 2010)

Looking to purchase some rocks for a 75g cichlid setup. I was looking around BA and saw the prices. Seems like it would cost $150 for rocks.

Is there any place you guys would recommend? I don't need rocks to buffer pH as mine is around 8.0 out of the tap.


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

Kijiji.

I actually have some Lace Rock I could sell. I bought about 100 pounds off a guy on kijiji back in december.

Or you could wait a month or two until the quarry's open up and you can purchase a boulder for really cheap and have them crack it into pices for your aquarium.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

vinjo said:


> Kijiji.
> 
> I actually have some Lace Rock I could sell. I bought about 100 pounds off a guy on kijiji back in december.
> 
> Or you could wait a month or two until the quarry's open up and you can purchase a boulder for really cheap and have them crack it into pices for your aquarium.


i get all my rocks and gravel from outdoor landscaping yards.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I buy at landscaping yards also. That's where many retailers buy their rocks.


----------



## Pixelated_Pirate (May 9, 2008)

Will Hayward said:


> I buy at landscaping yards also. That's where many retailers buy their rocks.


What kind of places? Could you name a few? I am in the west end...


----------

